# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Astronomët fotografojnë "Syrin e Zotit"

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Astronomët kanë rrëmbyer nga hapësira kozmike një foto aq qiellore dhe të mrekullueshme që është quajtur si Syri i Zotit. 
Syri ka një ngjyrë blu të kornizuar me ngjyrë të bardhë që vazhdon me një ngjyrë mishi që nga larg ngjan me një sy gjigand, të cilin astronomët e quajtën Syri i Perëndisë. Por, ky sy është kaq i madh sa përmban në të galaktika më vete dhe drites i duhen 2 1/2 vjet per ta kaluar ate. Objekti që ngjan me një sy në fakt një grumbull gazi që duket sikur zien brenda një ylli që aktualisht ndodhet 700 vjet larg nga kostelacioni i Aquarius. Kjo mund të shihet edhe nga amatorët e astronomisë duke përdorur teleskopa të vegjël. Kurse fotoja e publikuar u realizua nga një teleskop gjigand në Observatorin e Europës Lindore në malin e La Sillas në Kili.
Ekspertët thonë se sistemi ynë diellor do të ketë të njëjtin fat si ylli por vetëm pesë miliard vjet më pas.

----------


## [Perla]

Wow, e mahnitshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Diesel Industry

Po kjo eshte e vjeter fare.....cne qe e kishin vene dhe ne Balkanweb madje.

----------


## mia@

E mrekullueshme qenka!

----------


## FLOWER

Shume e bukur si foto, do ishte qejf t'a shihja me teleskop

----------


## Action

*Pershendetje. 

Pavaresisht se ne cfare drejtimi shikon me Teleskopin Hubbel do te dale kjo drite e shenderritshme ne mes.

Çfare mendoni, Ç'mund te jete kjo drite ?*

----------


## The Pathfinder

> *Pershendetje. 
> 
> Pavaresisht se ne cfare drejtimi shikon me Teleskopin Hubbel do te dale kjo drite e shenderritshme ne mes.
> 
> Çfare mendoni, Ç'mund te jete kjo drite ?*


Per mendimin tim, nje gur meteori me shpejtesi shume te madhe ka shkaktuar nje carje kozmetike ne distance kohore shume te madhe.
Dhe ka krijuar ato ne dritat e kuqe anash!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> *Pershendetje. 
> 
> Pavaresisht se ne cfare drejtimi shikon me Teleskopin Hubbel do te dale kjo drite e shenderritshme ne mes.
> 
> Çfare mendoni, Ç'mund te jete kjo drite ?*




Per mendimin tim eshte ajo Vrima e zeze apo black hole qe krijohet pas shperthimit te nje ylli apo planeti the ato vijat e kuqe i ka per shkak te fuqise dhe gravitetit pas pelcitjes ku graviteti asht shum i madh saqe te ket nje yll afer ja ngrene tere nexhetsine dhe rrezet bile e merr edhe ate me veti dhe per kete arsyje dalin ato rreze

----------


## Prudence

cfaredo qe te jete......... qenka shume e bukur

----------


## Xingaro

Jam dakort me anetarin me nick 'Pathfinder'.Edhe mua ashtu me duket.

----------


## Action

Shkencetaret mendojne dhe besojne se Legjenda e "Syrit te Sauronit" me te vertet po egzistojka.

Nese deshironi me shume informacione shkruani ne google "Eye of Sauron", eshte diqka e mahnitshme.

----------


## Xingaro

Mua me duket si vizatim me photoshop.I ka ngjyrat shume te zbehta.

----------


## pendex

> Mua me duket si vizatim me photoshop.I ka ngjyrat shume te zbehta.




Ja linku ku mund ta gjesh dhe shiko pak aty per rreth qfar shkruan se nuk eshte bere me Photoshop.

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap030510.html

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Te gjitha keto fotografi qe keni sjellur juve jane vetem mbeturinat qe kane mbetur nga yjete e ndryshme qe kane eksploduar si super nova dhe asgje me shum.

Cdo yje ka jeten e vete dhe kur i vij koha te vdes (dmth ka harxhuar te gjithe energjine) , keto yje eksplodojne ne supernova.


GV_USA

----------


## pendex

Po ashtu eshte mirpo edhe formojne pamje spektakolare sic isht kjo e "syrit te zotit" e bere nga teleskopi Hubble i Nasas.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Po de supernova jan,ama nga pamja ju kan metaforizu nga ni emer qeshtu sa per hobi e ti gostivar_usa sban mu nxe ton e dim qe ne te vertet nuk eshte syri i zotit krejt jon ashtu mendime...edhe mir asht me i filozofu gjanat shka o ajo "close mind" qe spo len as me u shpreh

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Fillozofotet per gjera te cilat nuk i dime. Ndersa per gjerat qe kemi informata te mjaftueshme nuk ka nevoje per te fillozofuar. Mjafton te shkruhet e verteta. 

GV_USA

----------


## doni23

> *Pershendetje. 
> 
> Pavaresisht se ne cfare drejtimi shikon me Teleskopin Hubbel do te dale kjo drite e shenderritshme ne mes.
> 
> Çfare mendoni, Ç'mund te jete kjo drite ?*


KA SHUM ARSYE QE MUND TE EGZISTOJN LIDHUR ME KET POR 
KA MUDESI TE JET PREJ SHIKIMIT DIREKT TE NDONJE YLLY A PO DIELLIT 
SE POO SHIFET SE ASHT SHUM E NGJASHME ME YJE

----------


## Zëu_s

Keto fotografi te galaksive nuk jan realiteti, sepse ne e shohim te kaluaren e galaksive, ndersa e tashmja e galaksive ka komplet tjeter pamje. 

P.sh ne nga toka e shohim diellin tone ashtu siç ishte ai para 8 minutave.

----------


## ikud

e kam lexuar kete teme edhe ne nje forum tjeter por pa foto keshtu qe  shume mire ke ban si e  ke qit  edhe  foton  super

----------

